# ?Cycles & Breastfeeding?



## Still_Snarky (Dec 23, 2004)

I had my first post-partum AF on my daughter's first birthday (12 Jan '05).







38 days later I had my second AF (Feb). I had no AF in March and am on day 42 of that same cycle with no sign of AF.









I am sure that I'm not pregnant (I tested) and am wondering how regular I can expect my cycles to be. Is it possible to have fertility return and then go away while breastfeeding? We want to start trying in Sept./Oct. and I'm wondering if that is realistic.









I just started temping/charting but this is all very new to me. We didn't exactly "try" for our first!


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

This sounds pretty normal to me. For the first 6 months after AF returned, my cycles were just crazy, the most obvious factor was how much my dd nursed. If she got sick and nursed night and day, early in my cycle, ovulation could be seriously delayed (weeks, or more). After she started eating more food and nursing less, my cycles got back close to normal. However, my luteal phase (post O) stayed very short, about 10 days, until I night weaned this month. So it looks like my cycle will be more like a normal person's now, and hopefully we will concieve soon.

Anyway, back to you, there is no real way to guess if you will have any trouble concieving until you try. There is a thread in TTC for moms who are nursing. And charting should help you have a good feel for what is going on with you by fall.

HTH


----------



## nankilicious (Apr 6, 2004)

My cycle has been weird too.
I also had my first PP AF in Jan 05, and then Feb 05, both months it was literally only a few drops each month. Then in March, I had a pretty heavy period like pre-baby, and then no AF since.

I kind of figured that it would take a while to even out...


----------

